# Dog Grooming course



## alexdo (Oct 26, 2013)

Well I am going for it, I am going to do a City & Guild dog training course.

I was really dissappointed with my girls last groom, it was all wrong. Her eyebrows were left long, her nose was too short, and her ears were gone!

So I want to learn to do it myself - I figure that eventually I will cover the cost over many years of grooming and I can even do the odd groom for friends!
Any one else done one? it's just over £500 for part time...


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sounds a great idea! I have never done one but did consider it before I got Barney. Being straightish haired he doesn't (at the moment) need much grooming so it doesn't seem worthwhile for me, but you go for it!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Dawn, DB1, took one and is now a successful proffessional groomer who is kind enough to share tips with us. Definitely go for it, you'll save money and make alot of friends.


----------



## alexdo (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement. It is going to be my Xmas present apparently!

I recently started a pet services business and it's going really well, especially the dog walking and cat sitting! so it kind of ties in with that!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I have contemplated this idea, every 6-8 weeks when I'm parting with between £40-80 !!
Our groomer is on maternity leave, she is lovely and very reasonable,
As she was off and ouroos were overdue their groom, I got them in to [email protected]
£39.99 each!!! 
I did ask for discount due to been our first time and it was reduced by 25% (thankfully!)
And I must say they did do. Very good job - just as well at those prices!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I would have said if you just want to learn to groom Cockapoo's some grooming schools do a day to learn to groom a specific breed from start to finish, usually around £150, but as it sounds as if you are considering it more as part of your business then learning all breeds is a good thing. i would just check what exactly your course entails, I think level 2 often just covers bathing and prep work, and health, handling etc. It is a good base to learn from but you don't always get to do clipping and scissoring but schools and colleges do vary. maybe you could do the level 2 and then do a cockapoo specific day?, then in the future if you wanted to you could go onto level 3.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I have done it the other way round and bought the clippers and have just learned as we have gone along - I have had my fair share of disaster cuts along the way but generally I manage something which is not too bad to go out in public with


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That's what I did too and believe me you have to have a very thick skin to endure the looks and comments when you are out with what looks like a moth eaten shag rug with some bald spots.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

fairlie said:


> That's what I did too and believe me you have to have a very thick skin to endure the looks and comments when you are out with what looks like a moth eaten shag rug with some bald spots.


I may well have been there and done that  I did get better  - I am sure a proper groomer would make a better job of her but we manage without people gasping in horror these days


----------



## AW255 (Sep 20, 2015)

fairlie said:


> That's what I did too and believe me you have to have a very thick skin to endure the looks and comments when you are out with what looks like a moth eaten shag rug with some bald spots.


Glad to say you haven't put me off, but it did make me laugh. The idea of grooming my own dog seems financially sensible, but I am aware that he might not win a beauty competition afterwards


----------



## alexdo (Oct 26, 2013)

Ha yes I agree it make take a bit of time... The groomer I normally use is so busy she has taken on someone to help and the last groom that new lady did on my cockapoo was not good :-(
Course content:
You will be shown and be able to practice how to prepare and groom a dog, how to safely control and restrain dogs, bathe and clean a variety of dogs, dry and prepare coats for styling and carry out basic trimming.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What I need is a course on sharpening the clipper blades. Dawn do you do yours yourself or does someone do it for you?


----------

